# help needed with dragons



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

advise needed .
my dragons are around 5 months old 
they have been healthy and well and playfull.
eating well.
my viv set up as advised.
but 1 dragon died this morning she had a black tail and was black under the neck .
the other dragon as the runns and is twitching .
whats wrong with them.:gasp:


----------



## Jasmine the Jester (Apr 10, 2009)

get it to the Vet asap, and steralize the tank and everything in it.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah as I said on your other post, phone the emergency vet, where are you?


----------



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

im in romford dnt no if a normal vet can help ?
does any1 no what could be wrong


----------



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

Jasmine the Jester said:


> get it to the Vet asap, and steralize the tank and everything in it.


 would a normal vet be able to help?
and do you have any idea what could be wrong ? thanks


----------



## queenofminions (Dec 30, 2008)

I'd say a reptile vet would be best - there's one in Harold Wood that seems to have an emergency service: Lawton and Stoakes.
The runs could mean parasites and/or worms and twiching is usually a sign of calcium deficiency but only a vet will be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## queenofminions (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh I see from your other post you got through to the vet, good luck and I hope everyhting turns out OK for you.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Just a thought, poison, could they have eaten something, or could there be something in the air, like air freshners?


Jay


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mandi said:


> advise needed .
> my dragons are around 5 months old
> they have been healthy and well and playfull.
> eating well.
> ...


how you expect people on here to know i cant belive....1 we cant see them, 2 and were not vets or the ones that are, go back to 1...
intead of coming on here i would have gone to the vets


----------



## ajay2502 (Jan 29, 2009)

cooljules said:


> how you expect people on here to know i cant belive....1 we cant see them, 2 and were not vets or the ones that are, go back to 1...
> intead of coming on here i would have gone to the vets


 
seriously have you got up the wrong side of the bed? or just not getting any? seriously iv been on two threads to day and in both you are being a complete c:censor:t. seriously grow up, adjust your atitude or perhaps maybe for the best... just keep it to yourself.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

hear hear!!wen my dragon was sick all cooljuels was doing was mocking me and making out that i was a bad owner and the started on me bby aswell.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ajay2502 said:


> seriously have you got up the wrong side of the bed? or just not getting any? seriously iv been on two threads to day and in both you are being a complete c:censor:t. seriously grow up, adjust your atitude or perhaps maybe for the best... just keep it to yourself.


if people are daft enough to come on here, ask why there pet has died, the other is ill and ask people why it died and how to sort out there other and not even consider a vet then they shouldnt be keeping animals....

haha, telling me to die....really useful.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> hear hear!!wen my dragon was sick all cooljuels was doing was mocking me and making out that i was a bad owner and the started on me bby aswell.


cant even get my name right...mmmmmm

i dont mock anyone with a sick animal...they need a vet, not lots of people going awwww hope it gets better


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeh i agree with that!
but dont you rember when i was a hatchling on hear asking for advice and you were just being plain old creul to me and my girlfriend???
yeh thought sooooooooo!!!!


----------



## ajay2502 (Jan 29, 2009)

how hard is it to say, without picsits hard to know and to be honest your best of going to the vets...

not very...

and maybe just maybe they came on a form designed for infomation sharing between owners, to find out if some one with experience has any experience in this mah maybe not


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> yeh i agree with that!
> but dont you rember when i was a hatchling on hear asking for advice and you were just being plain old creul to me and my girlfriend???
> yeh thought sooooooooo!!!!


so quote that then


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ajay2502 said:


> how hard is it to say, without picsits hard to know and to be honest your best of going to the vets...
> 
> not very...
> 
> and maybe just maybe they came on a form designed for infomation sharing between owners, to find out if some one with experience has any experience in this mah maybe not


its not hard, 1 dies the other looks bad...dont come on here asking for advice but to go a vet...

if you dont know where ask on here fine....but dont when people tell you to goto the vets...keep on saying do you know whats wrong with it.

im fed up of rescuing and taking on sick animals, cos people wont go tot he vets but rather come on here asking whats wrong...and just getting rid of them

i have saved lots of ill animals, but not them all and not even a vet can say from it went black and died....whats wrong etc

even with pics, its the vets...not 'let me share some fotos of a dead and a ill animal and see what you think is wrong'


----------



## jimbob1811 (Dec 31, 2008)

cooljules said:


> how you expect people on here to know i cant belive....1 we cant see them, 2 and were not vets or the ones that are, go back to 1...
> intead of coming on here i would have gone to the vets


1.this forums for asking questions.....
2.someones a bit tired....:yeahright:
3.there are vets and experienced reptile owners on here, so it would be good to get their thoughts and ideas....
p.s calm down if you dont want to get band...:2thumb:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

jimbob1811 said:


> 1.this forums for asking questions.....
> 2.someones a bit tired....:yeahright:
> 3.there are vets and experienced reptile owners on here, so it would be good to get their thoughts and ideas....
> p.s calm down if you dont want to get band...:2thumb:


it doesnt matter if a vet on here...they cant see them etc so would say the same, take them to a vet

if i get banned fine. i will always same the same, they needed to goto a vet, some one asking what was wrong


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

perhaps wanted a bit of advice... also asked if it was possible for a normal vet to look so obviously didn't know of a local rep vet (which may i add someone posted up) 

we know you care about the reps cooljules but just think about your wording so it seems like help rather than an attack xxx


----------



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

1st of all i couldnt get in tuch with any vets that knew about dragons as every places i called ,the vets were out for the bank holiday or the reseptionist couldnt get in tuch with the vet.
2rd , alot of people on ere were a gr8 help to me and they knew what they were talking about.
3rd of all .
i wasnt looking for a diagnosis i was looking for ways that i could keep the lizard comfortable or for sum1 that may of have had an idea of what could be wrong incase i could have made a differnce or could have helped them while i was waiting to get intuch with the vet.
MOST OF THE ADVISE GIVEN WAS A GR8 HELP AND MAY HAVE HELPED SAVE THE LIFE OF MY OVA DRAGON.
SO THANK YOU FOR ALL THE NICE HELPFUL PEOPLE OUT THERE
SO MAYBE COOLJULES SHOULD COOL DOWN AND THINK ABOUT CHANGING HIS/HER NAME TO STRESSEDJULES.
i get what ya saying .good for you ,you take in animals that people dnt wnt anymore or cant be botherd to look after or pay to get treatment for.
But i aint 1 of them people i care for my pets and if you think sum1 asking for advise on a sit with 100s of people able to give advise is wrong then may be you shouldnt be on the sit.
If i was able to get intuch with a bloody vet when i needed1 i wouldnt of needed to ask for advise ,but im glad i did as it helped alot.
IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT MAY BE YOU SHOULD MINE YA OWN .


----------



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

mandi said:


> 1st of all i couldnt get in tuch with any vets that knew about dragons as every places i called ,the vets were out for the bank holiday or the reseptionist couldnt get in tuch with the vet.
> 2rd , alot of people on ere were a gr8 help to me and they knew what they were talking about.
> 3rd of all .
> i wasnt looking for a diagnosis i was looking for ways that i could keep the lizard comfortable or for sum1 that may of have had an idea of what could be wrong incase i could have made a differnce or could have helped them while i was waiting to get intuch with the vet.
> ...


 serisously get ova ya self and find sumthing better to do then mown at people u dnt no.
if u cared so much about animals sum1 asking for a little advise shouldnt even bother u .u offisly have nothing beta to do.:bash:


----------



## Freaky Rubber (Apr 7, 2009)

Well said mandi : victory: :notworthy:

I'm pretty darn new on here my self and cooljules on more than one post you come across as a total T:censor:T.

Maybe if you took the time to help people on here like mandi rather than spend you apparently valuable time putting them down then maybe, just maybe you wont have to rescue so many reps, as you take the pains to point out "im fed up of rescuing and taking on sick animals"

now i expect some slag off coming back at me which is fine im always up for a war


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Freaky Rubber said:


> Well said mandi : victory: :notworthy:
> 
> I'm pretty darn new on here my self and cooljules on more than one post you come across as a total T:censor:T.
> 
> ...


do what any person with some intelligence would, ask where a vet is, not say one dragon is dead and the other looks bad, so has anyone with a crystal ball know why it died...

im fed up of people up people asking the most stupid questions, it was pretty obvious to goto a vet, not ask anyone what the problem was and then carry on asking even still when people also said goto a vet..

do you understand that, or want it more simple?


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

what happened to the little fella? did he/she make it?


----------



## Jackie-C (Aug 29, 2008)

cooljules seroulsly you really need too shut the f:censor:k up because your not helping and you so annoyin im suprised your still here and havent been banned 
as said before this is a FORUM FOR ASKING QUESTIONS not for slagging people off because there NEW and would to ask a QUESTION on a site that helps people for their problems...:bash:


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Jackie-C said:


> cooljules seroulsly you really need too shut the f:censor:k up because your not helping and you so annoyin im suprised your still here and havent been banned
> as said before this is a FORUM FOR ASKING QUESTIONS not for slagging people off because there NEW and would to ask a QUESTION on a site that helps people for their problems...:bash:[/quote
> 
> leave it to pm's guys: victory:


----------



## Freaky Rubber (Apr 7, 2009)

cooljules said:


> do what any person with some intelligence would, ask where a vet is, not say one dragon is dead and the other looks bad, so has anyone with a crystal ball know why it died...
> 
> im fed up of people up people asking the most stupid questions, it was pretty obvious to goto a vet, not ask anyone what the problem was and then carry on asking even still when people also said goto a vet..
> 
> do you understand that, or want it more simple?


Now how did I know that some how or other you would bring it down to a personal level?!?!?!?!
TBH I can quite happy go around on a forum blanking you out however i really dont think everyone else should suffer from your clear chip on the shoulder attitude and your put downs which are clearly meant to be personal.

A much more helpful reply to mandi's post would be:
" I really dont know what's wrong with them, cant tell by just symptoms, would ideally need to get them to a vet, what area are you in I might know a good rep vet around there"

Rather than the distructive S:censor:T you posted, mandi was clearly upset and when people are upset its not unusual for the brain to not be as logical as it is normally, and puts the worrys or things that are upsetting you the most at the forefront of your mind hence the chance of a post which logically doesnt make compleate sense, but still gives you the understanding of what has happened and the basis to give a response back such as the example above.

I'm now going to leave this alone like sazzle has suggested, but I will not have it implied that I'm thick or slow by someone who is clearly lacking in personal skills and needs to think more about their english, as quite frankly its appalling. LOOK AT YOUR OWN HOUSE, BEFORE YOU CRITICISE OTHERS !!!!

Sorry also just found the sticky titled Notice to Helpers think you should read it!!!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Freaky Rubber said:


> Now how did I know that some how or other you would bring it down to a personal level?!?!?!?!
> TBH I can quite happy go around on a forum blanking you out however i really dont think everyone else should suffer from your clear chip on the shoulder attitude and your put downs which are clearly meant to be personal.
> 
> A much more helpful reply to mandi's post would be:
> ...


my house is fine, and i wouldnt ask someone over the internet why my dragon died and what was wrong with the other one....i would goto a vet.

quite simple really


----------



## Freaky Rubber (Apr 7, 2009)

Clearly the meaning in that went over your head.............. oh well


----------



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

cooljules said:


> do what any person with some intelligence would, ask where a vet is, not say one dragon is dead and the other looks bad, so has anyone with a crystal ball know why it died...
> 
> Im fed up of people up people asking the most stupid questions, it was pretty obvious to goto a vet, not ask anyone what the problem was and then carry on asking even still when people also said goto a vet..
> 
> Do you understand that, or want it more simple?


i knew to go to a vet thanks im not shuped anoth to risk the life of my ova dragon. 
The fact of the matter was i had been trying to get hold of a vet all morning and no mater who or were i called i couldnt get intuch with the right vet needed as it was a bank holiday.
Which is y i posted for advice i wanted to catch peoples eye so they would read the post.
So that if they were able to give me any pointers on how to keep it carm or if there was something i was doing wrong and could be changed strat away to help.
Which is what i did and which was a gr8 help so you can mown as much as u like but i dnt regreat asking for advise while waiting for the vet.
And im damb sure that any1 els would do the same .
As the advise that was given to me while i was trying to get hold of the vet may have help save her life .


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mandi said:


> i knew to go to a vet thanks im not shuped anoth to risk the life of my ova dragon.
> The fact of the matter was i had been trying to get hold of a vet all morning and no mater who or were i called i couldnt get intuch with the right vet needed as it was a bank holiday.
> Which is y i posted for advice i wanted to catch peoples eye so they would read the post.
> So that if they were able to give me any pointers on how to keep it carm or if there was something i was doing wrong and could be changed strat away to help.
> ...


there was NO advice that could be give to why one died and the other went black..

i have kept, bred and saved many in over 10 years.....but some do die and its impossible without a vet seeing it itself to know why it died and sick...impossible, i wouldnt even guess and no one in there right mind would guess...thats why it was a vet

no amount of awwww hope its ok, and awwww rip would help, it was a vet and nothing else...if you couldnt realise that then you should not be keeping reptiles.

i would never ask peopel on a forum why my reptile died and why does the other look like it does, cos noone would ever say...they cant see it. simple.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Freaky Rubber said:


> Clearly the meaning in that went over your head.............. oh well


no it didnt...i have nothing to apologise for...no one could give advice apart from find a vet.....the wouldnt listen, kept asking over and over what was wrong...


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

what happened to the other BD ? my post was hidden by spamming :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> what happened to the other BD ? my post was hidden by spamming :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i would like to know too.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

and me to
mark
R.I.P POOR DRAGON!!!:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

she alot beter today .
shes playful and is wanting to be held.
plus shes eating which is gr8.
she looks soo much beta know thank god


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mandi said:


> she alot beter today .
> shes playful and is wanting to be held.
> plus shes eating which is gr8.
> she looks soo much beta know thank god


what did the vet say?


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

what did the vet say bout the one that had died???
mark


----------



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

cooljules said:


> there was NO advice that could be give to why one died and the other went black..
> 
> i have kept, bred and saved many in over 10 years.....but some do die and its impossible without a vet seeing it itself to know why it died and sick...impossible, i wouldnt even guess and no one in there right mind would guess...thats why it was a vet
> 
> ...


i didnt wana no why she died or the ova was ill.
i was told that if the neck goes black it could mean that there stressed or unwell .
i thought she was choking and the ova didnt like the food or the food was wrong for her.
i thought that sum1 may have been able to advise me how to help.
but that wasnt the case .
and all the advise people gave me still was a gr8 help and i learnt a lot.
i was phoneing all morning for a vet and was getting no were .
Thanks to the caring people on here i was able to hekp the ova while waiting for the damb vet


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

glad to hear she is on the mend x


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mandi said:


> i didnt wana no why she died or the ova was ill.
> i was told that if the neck goes black it could mean that there stressed or unwell .
> i thought she was choking and the ova didnt like the food or the food was wrong for her.
> i thought that sum1 may have been able to advise me how to help.
> ...


thats wrong advice, a black beard doesnt mean its ill...its what males do and slight colour change is normal.

i would want to know why one of mine died, its what good rep keepers do...and if the food was wrong, it should not have been put in in the first place.

lots of people told you to goto the vets...but it seems you didnt


----------



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

she had respiratory infection.
i had all the right equipment in the viv but i didnt have the temp high anoth dueing the nights when the basking lights were off.
It gets realy cold in my house at night but i had no idea how much the temp droped .
I WAS GIVEN ANTIBIOTICS TO HELP HER .
but to tell the truth highing the temp up onn the viv and bathing her in retoboost to get her to eat as been a gr8 help.
and that was the advise i was given by people on this sit .
the vet just confurmed it.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

i had a time like this b4, when one of my female dragons was ill, i was already taking her to the vets but wasnt till the week after and all i got was PURE ABUSE of people and the main one??? they were listen to what a certain person was saying and they was doing was agreeing with him.
its was proved that they are so many ass lickers on this site but they have to be a leader to start of the corse. 
they person will know who HE is!
but im really glad that the dragon is fine and doing well, but for the other one R.I.P (bless him/her)
im not the best on dragons, but anything that i know im more han willing to help you out in the near future.
mark
P.S the one i was tlking about, please dont bother replying me!!!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mandi said:


> she had respiratory infection.
> i had all the right equipment in the viv but i didnt have the temp high anoth dueing the nights when the basking lights were off.
> It gets realy cold in my house at night but i had no idea how much the temp droped .
> I WAS GIVEN ANTIBIOTICS TO HELP HER .
> ...


i have never had, or seen a BD die of RI from cold at night....i have seen it with too much humidity.

I have never heated any of mine at night, in over 10 years and i dont know anyone who has


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> i had a time like this b4, when one of my female dragons was ill, i was already taking her to the vets but wasnt till the week after and all i got was PURE ABUSE of people and the main one??? they were listen to what a certain person was saying and they was doing was agreeing with him.
> its was proved that they are so many ass lickers on this site but they have to be a leader to start of the corse.
> they person will know who HE is!
> but im really glad that the dragon is fine and doing well, but for the other one R.I.P (bless him/her)
> ...


mean me? a sick animal, esp a rep wont wait over a week to see a vet......

if people were agreeing with me, then i was right....and no one will agree with me just for the sake of it


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i have never had, or seen a BD die of RI from cold at night....i have seen it with too much humidity.
> 
> I have never heated any of mine at night, in over 10 years and i dont know anyone who has


i do but you have more experience... ive already lost 1 BD so dont wanna risk anything x


----------



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

cooljules said:


> thats wrong advice, a black beard doesnt mean its ill...its what males do and slight colour change is normal.
> 
> i would want to know why one of mine died, its what good rep keepers do...and if the food was wrong, it should not have been put in in the first place.
> 
> lots of people told you to goto the vets...but it seems you didnt


my dragons are female and the vet herself told me the beareds go black due to being unwell or being stressed i only no that from talking to the vet.
I was trying all morning to get hold of vet,
i only managed to get in tuch with her after a good few hours .
its bloody shuped no1 should have that much trouble trying to get hold of a vet it wouldnt be that way if i was trying to get hold of a doctor what differnce should an animal make.
its wrong .
and the food was fine i though it may have been big but it was fine.
the size inbetween her eyes .
and of cause id wana no y she died ,
if i didnt no i wouldnt be able to stop it eva happening again


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sazzle said:


> i do but you have more experience... ive already lost 1 BD so dont wanna risk anything x


and you have learnt a lot since yours died, and i respect you for that, it wasnt easy at first listening to me and others, but you saw sense and we tried our best...but i do know (and what i was hoping would happen, but had my doubts but you proved me wrong) that you have learnt now, and know understand where peopel come from, and i am sure all yours are fine now and doing well.

I always remind people, how so very very cold Oz is at night, but arid, so the biggest killer or illness(behind MBD) i see in BD's as pets is RI, too much humidity...so easy to do


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mandi said:


> my dragons are female and the vet herself told me the beareds go black due to being unwell or being stressed i only no that from talking to the vet.
> I was trying all morning to get hold of vet,
> i only managed to get in tuch with her after a good few hours .
> its bloody shuped no1 should have that much trouble trying to get hold of a vet it wouldnt be that way if i was trying to get hold of a doctor what differnce should an animal make.
> ...


If kept together, its possible that it was not RI, lots of disease is passed between them, all it takes is stress in a animal (and yes black beards acn be a sign of stress etc) and the imune system drops and can be dead in no time....

if you dont belive me about black beards being ok...not always a sign of death then heres mine, that came to us 1 year ago, ALMOST dead that took a lot of care to be healthy and hes fine now, a right monster

Try and get a feacal sample done...can tell you a lot.


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

i was sooooooooooooooo waiting for you to reply.lmao!
ops sorry you don't like txt talk now do you, i rember everything about that conversation that we had in my dragon being unwell.
A. TXT TALK!!
B. ME
C. THE FACT THAT I WAS RIGHT AND YOU WERE WRONG!! (MY DRAGONS ARE ALL FINE AND DOING BETTER THAN EVER IN THAT SAME TANK WE HAD A DISSCUSION ABOUT)
D. U LOVE BEING THE CENTER OF CROWD!!
WHY DONT YOU GIVE THEM ALL AND ME ADVISE INSTEAD OF BEING MEAN WHAT DID YOU THINK THAT WE WOUND'T TAKE
every take them vets if you dint or any one else say out?????
and i had my caps lock and i know that you **** even read the start of the thread, so i highlighted it and minimized all for YOU!! (LOL)
Mark


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

also you said yours was a female...and yes males get much blacker beards and we have a female with a light black beard

colours tell you a lot about a reptile, and BD's do change and use it as signalling to each other as well as body posture etc


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

see now thats nice of you saying that to mandi, thats all she asked in the 1st place.
mark


----------



## Freaky Rubber (Apr 7, 2009)

mandi I'm glad she is on the mend, I keep my viv temps up in the night with a heat mat stuck to the side of the viv as my room gets a little on the chilly side at night hope she makes a full recovery and dont mind some people on here they don't like it when people challange them or point out where or what they have done wrong, its a shame but there are plenty of people in the world like it, just let them get on with it as they just wont take advice from anyone I see it a lot where I work, they will never realise there is something wrong till its too late by that time no one wants to help them anyway all the best mandi


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> see now thats nice of you saying that to mandi, thats all she asked in the 1st place.
> mark


but i still stand by what i said. it needed a vet

yes black beards can be a sign of stress, signalling etc etc but doesnt mean why 1 died and 1 didnt..and for the vet to say its back....never heard that and RI by no heat at night...

At a guess i would say too high humidity, but thats nothing more than a guess and guessing isnt good


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Freaky Rubber said:


> mandi I'm glad she is on the mend, I keep my viv temps up in the night with a heat mat stuck to the side of the viv as my room gets a little on the chilly side at night hope she makes a full recovery and dont mind some people on here they don't like it when people challange them or point out where or what they have done wrong, its a shame but there are plenty of people in the world like it, just let them get on with it as they just wont take advice from anyone I see it a lot where I work, they will never realise there is something wrong till its too late by that time no one wants to help them anyway all the best mandi


why use a heat mat????


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

cooljules said:


> and you have learnt a lot since yours died, and i respect you for that, it wasnt easy at first listening to me and others, but you saw sense and we tried our best...but i do know (and what i was hoping would happen, but had my doubts but you proved me wrong) that you have learnt now, and know understand where peopel come from, and i am sure all yours are fine now and doing well.
> 
> I always remind people, how so very very cold Oz is at night, but arid, so the biggest killer or illness(behind MBD) i see in BD's as pets is RI, too much humidity...so easy to do


i have learnt a lot... thanks to you and bosscat for tellin me to get off my ass and drive to sheffield in my broken fiesta ... finally fixed it the other month tho:lol2:

now lets not argue peeps... most important thing is that the lil BD is on the mend  well done Mandi: victory:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

see ya can be nice lol
mark


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> see ya can be nice lol
> mark


yes...im unwell today....not quite dead as someone wished but not far off


----------



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

cooljules said:


> and you have learnt a lot since yours died, and i respect you for that, it wasnt easy at first listening to me and others, but you saw sense and we tried our best...but i do know (and what i was hoping would happen, but had my doubts but you proved me wrong) that you have learnt now, and know understand where peopel come from, and i am sure all yours are fine now and doing well.
> 
> I always remind people, how so very very cold Oz is at night, but arid, so the biggest killer or illness(behind MBD) i see in BD's as pets is RI, too much humidity...so easy to do


sorry but there was nothing you said that was any help apart from phone a vet .
which was the 1st thing i did 
you spend all your time critasizing me and every1 els for helping me.
You seem to have been involed with reps alot and you have said you take them in and look after them 
so u must no alot 
its a shame u couldnt used that time uv been critaziseing people trying to advise people instead the way that people advised me because u probley could be a gr8 help ,
you offisly care for the reps .
so why is sum caring owner asking for advise to much to exspect.?
Every1s told me that you have done the same to them,
i just think its a shame


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mandi said:


> sorry but there was nothing you said that was any help apart from phone a vet .
> which was the 1st thing i did
> you spend all your time critasizing me and every1 els for helping me.
> You seem to have been involed with reps alot and you have said you take them in and look after them
> ...


but no matter what i said COULD be wrong, i wouldnt know, or anyone would without seeing them and whos a vet..and no one would be right to say what it died from without seeing it.

I still doubt it died of RI from getting cold at night, but check your humidty...its very important.

yes i have told lots of people to take sick animals to the vets rather than asking whats wrong...

had you said, not eating, sleeping, then there are things to say, if you describe how you keep them etc and you can be pointed in the right direction, but once its dead...and another might not be well, then only a vet can sort that out..

reptiles go doinghill very fast, most animals will not show weakness or ilness until often its too late...and i have seen many reptiles go downhill within 24 hours and die suddenly, not days or weeks..

stress is bad for reptiles


----------



## mandi (Feb 14, 2009)

cooljules said:


> but no matter what i said COULD be wrong, i wouldnt know, or anyone would without seeing them and whos a vet..and no one would be right to say what it died from without seeing it.
> 
> I still doubt it died of RI from getting cold at night, but check your humidty...its very important.
> 
> ...


yeh i totaly get wot ya saying people can give out wrong advise .
but i was on the phone for 3 hours till i finaly got intuch with the vet.
in that time sumthing could have been changed or helped.
with mine it was to l8 for 1 but a change in temp ex helped the ova .
but maybe 1day sum1 could?? ? put sum poison plant in the viv or could have the temp wrong all the time day and night .
a little advise could make a big differnce .
e.g if mine was chokeing maybe sum1 would have known how to help remove the blokage .
there are alot of things that could happen to a rep were a little advise could help but im surre that every1 nos the 1st thing to do would be to phone a vet, 
its just not always that easying as i now no.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*In cooljules defence.*

I have never had bad advice given from cooljules infact he has always been quite helpful. After reading the thread I dont think he was getting at anyone he was just stating that without going to a vet us with no vetinary experience could not diagnose the prob. Some people on this forum may of had a similar experience with thier reps and advice from others is never a bad thing but at the end of the day if the rep is ill the only resort is a vet. As for 666 well we come to blows before when I tried giving you advice on your dragons and I dont understand how you can advise anyone on this forum when your attitude to some people was dam right evil. When I extended my hand to help you out cause you lived in the same area like a savage dog you bit it off. Then had the cheek to pm asking for a good vet in hartlepool a month and half later, after one of you wanted to meet up and have it out in the street. Then accused me of calling your child which I never did. Sorry Mandi, to come into your thread like this but I am sure that cooljules was trying to help and as it is in a written text it can come across a little harsh but is prob not meant that way. We are all her to help and I hope you are now sorted and your dragons are back on track and living it up under thier basking bulbs. As for 666 please do not listen to any advice given by them as they put 5 dragons at risk and did nothing about it but went ahead and breeded more. Cooljules and myself tried to give advice I even offered to drive them to a vet and what did I get, threats in return so I really dont know how some people have the nerve and pretend they are interested and offer help when they cannot help themselves and take thier sick animals to a vet. I have had probs finding a good rep vet but stuck my heels in and got sorted, I was starting to think I was fighting a loosing battle but with the help of people like cooljules I finally got a good rep vet and my dragon is now back to full health, and believe me he was on the brink of death. Last but not least we all love our reps on here thats what we write on here for, guess its just sometimes some people think they can avoid the vet bill and sort the probs themselves by which time we hve another R.I.P thread. I know mandi you where asking if anyone had, had a similar experience so you could narrow the possibilities down yourself, I am glad you went to the vets to fix the problem. I am sorry for your loss hun I know it is heart breaking. Oh and as for cooljules he aint all that bad he just passionate about reps. All of us that buy reps are constantly learning about them thats what makes this site as good as it is. x

Good luck with your other beardies hun. x x x


----------



## Freaky Rubber (Apr 7, 2009)

cooljules said:


> why use a heat mat????


It's the best way I have found of keeping the air temps up in the viv as there is no heating in my room.
So during the winter my room temps get sub 10c, it does not bother me but it would kill my fish and lister (BD), so I keep a water heater in the cold water fish tank on the lowest setting and heat mat in the viv, its enough to keep temps up and if it gets really bad I have an old duvet which I double up and put over the top and sides leaving the front and back free for air flow. 
Thats the only reason just adapting to the needs of the surrounding environment :2thumb:


----------



## kat134 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah i agree...this person is asking for help, not for ur bad attitude. These forums are for helping people with any problem they may have with their reptiles, and that's certainly not what you are doing. keep it to yourself.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

kat134 said:


> Yeah i agree...this person is asking for help, not for ur bad attitude. These forums are for helping people with any problem they may have with their reptiles, and that's certainly not what you are doing. keep it to yourself.


i gave them help, i told them to got a vet....thats the only help anyone could offer.

not seen you offer much advice....ahem


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Freaky Rubber said:


> It's the best way I have found of keeping the air temps up in the viv as there is no heating in my room.
> So during the winter my room temps get sub 10c, it does not bother me but it would kill my fish and lister (BD), so I keep a water heater in the cold water fish tank on the lowest setting and heat mat in the viv, its enough to keep temps up and if it gets really bad I have an old duvet which I double up and put over the top and sides leaving the front and back free for air flow.
> Thats the only reason just adapting to the needs of the surrounding environment :2thumb:


i have never heated any of mine at night in over 10 years, i doubt someone puts a heat mat on them, or a duvet in the wild in oz, where it gets very very cold at night (and the same where lep gex come from)


----------



## constrictor24 (Jan 21, 2009)

cooljules said:


> i gave them help, i told them to got a vet....thats the only help anyone could offer.
> 
> not seen you offer much advice....ahem



cooljules u arnt helpful at all in situations ive seen u replying to many people on this forum with not so much as help instead just having a go


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, how long are you guys gonna continue to beat this long-dead horse? Its been going on for days now.


----------



## zlollar (Apr 13, 2009)

Dexter612 said:


> Wow, how long are you guys gonna continue to beat this long-dead horse? Its been going on for days now.


 agreed you guys just need to get over it


----------



## Freaky Rubber (Apr 7, 2009)

cooljules said:


> i have never heated any of mine at night in over 10 years, i doubt someone puts a heat mat on them, or a duvet in the wild in oz, where it gets very very cold at night (and the same where lep gex come from)


Ok but I have to ask do you have heating in your house where you keep your reps??? 

does the room temps drop to the point where your breath condensates in front of your face??? 

As I said there is no heating at all in my room or for the upstairs of my house for that matter if I didnt heat the fish tank then the surface would possibly ice over at night, Im not willing to risk my lister or my fish with your line of thinking, I'm sure the ambiant temps in your room(s) do not get this low. :bash:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Freaky Rubber said:


> Ok but I have to ask do you have heating in your house where you keep your reps???
> 
> does the room temps drop to the point where your breath condensates in front of your face???
> 
> As I said there is no heating at all in my room or for the upstairs of my house for that matter if I didnt heat the fish tank then the surface would possibly ice over at night, Im not willing to risk my lister or my fish with your line of thinking, I'm sure the ambiant temps in your room(s) do not get this low. :bash:


I don't use heat at night on my beardies either.. If your house temps fall below about 55F at night then you would need to use heat but,* not many* houses in todays age will fall below that. 

Liz


----------



## Freaky Rubber (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes my room does drop below that which is roughly 13c as posted it drops to sub 10c in my room at night during the winter and as post above there is NO heating upstairs where I live


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

Same as me, Rubber, though I don't have any beardies unfortunately, just a snake, but I leave a red bulb on over night with the heat mat. Although I've just moved my snake into a new viv so I'll have to get a stronger red bulb closer to the winter months. I actually like the cold in my room due to being hypersensitive to heat, the sun is my worst enemy. The colder it is, the better I feel.
But I can't imagine not having any heat over night for my snake in those months.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Dexter612 said:


> Same as me, Rubber, though I don't have any beardies unfortunately, just a snake, but I leave a red bulb on over night with the heat mat. Although I've just moved my snake into a new viv so I'll have to get a stronger red bulb closer to the winter months. I actually like the cold in my room due to being hypersensitive to heat, the sun is my worst enemy. The colder it is, the better I feel.
> But I can't imagine not having any heat over night for my snake in those months.


Why heat for a snake? and for 4 months of the year, none of my snakes have any heat, day or night...just kept cold.

SO many people give heat to animals at night, where its not needed or natural...


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

As stated, when it gets to sub-zero and you can see your own breath evaporating right in front of you, it's not a good idea to leave a cold blooded creature in such a room. There seems to be only one type of snake accustomed to such temperatures and it's a kind of adder I believe.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

sumair24 said:


> cooljules u arnt helpful at all in situations ive seen u replying to many people on this forum with not so much as help instead just having a go


i can´t believe this is still going on... can i just say that i thought cooljules was a c:censor:t... all he did was have a go but because of him my baby BD had a better chance... granted he died but atleast this guy tried... it also made me do more research now i ensure i have the best set ups etc...so no he isn´t a dick... sometimes you gotta be cruel to be kind x:2thumb:


----------

